# 2 shot sight in



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Time to check those rifles accuracy again.
It can be done in as little as 2 shots.
This thread has come up numerous times with the suggestions on how to easily sight in a rifle. Some of us have tried to explain it, with many questions still being left. For simplicity, Here is a video by The National Shooting Sports Foundation detailing the procedure:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/user/TheNSSF#p/u/0/TiOpQY2ORo4"]YouTube - TheNSSF's Channel[/ame]

Good luck and shoot to kill!


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I saw the video & it looks good, in theory anyway. To me the biggest problem is holding the gun secure enough while you adjust the scope, under range conditions. Most of us don't bring a gun vise to the range.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

sourdough44 said:


> I saw the video & it looks good, in theory anyway. To me the biggest problem is holding the gun secure enough while you adjust the scope, under range conditions. Most of us don't bring a gun vise to the range.


 
I agree, no way to do this without a vice...


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

It works. I've been doing this for years but it is essential to have a partner to move the scope while you hold the gun. It might actually take more that 2 shots, I usually get it done in less than 5 though.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

You guys must have very steady hands to hold that rifle/scope still enough to pull that off..I've tried it and failed horribly...a vice is hard enough..LOL


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I strap mine down to a lead sled, and I'm off and running, doesn't work well for break action single shot rifles though.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

glockman55 said:


> You guys mush have very steady hands to hold that rifle/scope still enough to pull that off..I've tried it and failed horribly...a vice is hard enough..LOL


It helps to lay a sand bag over the rifle and yes, you need to be steady.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

Of course this will work to do a rifle sight in with only a few rounds. My only concern is that most folks do not shoot enough and would benefit from the practice by sighting in using more rounds. Anyone that shoots two rounds a year and then goes hunting is a real optimist. All the best...
Gil


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gil Martin said:


> Of course this will work to do a rifle sight in with only a few rounds. My only concern is that most folks do not shoot enough and would benefit from the practice by sighting in using more rounds. Anyone that shoots two rounds a year and then goes hunting is a real optimist. All the best...
> Gil


 Good post. I have a friend that is always offering to bring his "lead sled", I tell him to leave it at home, he needs the bench time. I enjoy sighting guns in and am in no hurry to get it done in a couple shots.


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

This is another benefit of optics with ranging reticles, be that MOA or Mil-based. 

After bore sighting on a distant object, fire your 1st shot on your target. While staying on the rifle, take the measurement of point of impact in relation to point of aim with the reticle and apply the correction to the turrets. Second shot will land true.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Macker13 said:


> Good post. I have a friend that is always offering to bring his "lead sled", I tell him to leave it at home, he needs the bench time. I enjoy sighting guns in and am in no hurry to get it done in a couple shots.


 I agree, there is more to preparing your rifle for the up coming hunting season, sighting in is a small part..throw out the vice and try some off hand shots, something like in a real hunting situation..


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

sourdough44 said:


> I saw the video & it looks good, in theory anyway. To me the biggest problem is holding the gun secure enough while you adjust the scope, under range conditions. Most of us don't bring a gun vise to the range.


Don't ever use a vice, or gun vice for holding a gun you want to fire. The gun needs to free recoil or you will never get an accurate sight in or hit your target. You can and should use at minimum a decect sand bag or professional rest. The trick to a 2 shot sight in is to get your buddie to move the optics adjustments while you hold your gun steady. My son can do it by himself but he very unusual, I always need help.


----------



## Red Arrow (May 9, 2009)

Niles Coyote said:


> This is another benefit of optics with ranging reticles, be that MOA or Mil-based.
> 
> After bore sighting on a distant object, fire your 1st shot on your target. While staying on the rifle, take the measurement of point of impact in relation to point of aim with the reticle and apply the correction to the turrets. Second shot will land true.


Agreed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

